
Art competitions at the Olympics (1912 to 1948) - red369
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_competitions_at_the_Summer_Olympics
======
totetsu
The Cultural Olympiad 2020: some childrens drawings of sports tucked in a
corner of Narita Airport. It's hard to imagine having a medals table for arts
in this era.

